# 1st time smoking cheese



## Stemy (Feb 1, 2021)

I smoked some cheddar, colby, provolone and muenster cheese a week ago. I used a mix of apple and competition pellets. I pull them out after 2 hours bagged and thru in fridge. They have a strong smoke smell and taste. So I vaccum sealed them last night and hoping this will help. How can I control the smoke or will this get better longer it sits?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2021)

When you take them out of the smoker, let them dry in the fridge for 24 hours on a drying rack. Then vac pack them & wait a couple of weeks & they will be fine. The longer they sit in the fridge vac packed the better flavor they will get. I have some that have been in there for 1-2 years. They just get better.
Al


----------



## BigW. (Feb 1, 2021)

I always use dust to get a nice smoked flavor.  As Al said, the cheese should mello out some.  If it is still too smokey, maybe cut the exposed edges off?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

Also make sure you have very good airflow in your smoker


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

It will mellow out. I recently smoked some cheese for 4 hours using apple pellets,  fridge smelled amazing!  

Ryan


----------



## 2Mac (Feb 1, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> It will mellow out. I recently smoked some cheese for 4 hours using apple pellets,  fridge smelled amazing!
> 
> Ryan


I had to laugh when I read this.
I smoked some a few weeks ago and the beer fridge still smells like smoke.
Every time I go get a beer I get hungry.
Not a bad problem to have lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

2Mac said:


> I had to laugh when I read this.
> I smoked some a few weeks ago and the beer fridge still smell like smoke.
> Every time I go get a beer I get hungry.
> Not a bad problem to have lol


Smoked 4 different types of sticks yesterday...had to go stick my nose in the fridge...Oh My! 

Ryan


----------



## zwiller (Feb 1, 2021)

I wasn't happy with my cheese until I switched to dust.  Even an hour on pellets and aging the heck out of it didn't work for me.  Dust was a total game changer.


----------



## bregent (Feb 1, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I wasn't happy with my cheese until I switched to dust.  Even an hour on pellets and aging the heck out of it didn't work for me.  Dust was a total game changer.



Yep. That's a huge help. Also, a mailbox mod or similar will also help by cleaning the smoke,  increase the draft for better airflow and decreases the chamber temp.  Before making those changes, I had to wait 2-3 weeks before the cheese was edible. Now, it's ready the next day.


----------



## Stemy (Feb 1, 2021)

How do you use dust to smoke and where do you get it from?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Stemy said:


> How do you use dust to smoke and where do you get it from?


The dust they are talking about is like the pellets but refined down to dust instead. Burns cooler and not as much smoke. Todd sells it and is a sponsor of the site. Amazen smokers

Ryan


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 22, 2021)

Stemy said:


> How do you use dust to smoke and where do you get it from?


Soak your pellets in a bucket of water.  They will disintegrate.  Then you just need to drain the water and dry the mush. Spread it out on screens or trays until dry.

Put in an oven at the lowest setting with door propped open.....

No need to by a dedicated blender or grinder.


----------

